
Ask HN: How do you disable JavaScript based annoyances on browser? - foo101
Currently, I use uBlock Origin on Firefox and Chrome. I would like to ask the HN community if there are any other JavaScript blockers I could install. In particular, I would like to know the answers to these questions:<p>1. Do you also use NoScript or a similar extension?<p>2. If you do use NoScript or a similar plugin, do you still need to keep uBlock Origin? Wouldn&#x27;t NoScript itself disable all JavaScript thereby making uBlock Origin unnecessary?<p>3. Is there any capability or feature natively present in the browser that allows me to block all JavaScript while whitelisting a few websites where JavaScript could be enabled?
======
greenyoda
I use both uBlock Origin and uMatrix with Firefox. uMatrix is an extension
written by the same author as uBlock Origin which allows you to block
JavaScript, cookies, AJAX calls and various other things on a very granular
basis (e.g., allow references to JavaScript on jquery.com from example.com,
but block it from other sites).

------
LearnerHerzog
I always used NoScript for Firefox and tor, which I find works well.

I don't use anything for Chrome (my main browser), but rather just switch to
Firefox when I come across JS annoyances on a site. I'd also like to hear some
Chrome options that are easy to use and toggle.

------
WheelsAtLarge
Chrome, lets you disable javascript by site. Works like a charm to stop
javascript BS.

------
khyryk
uBlock Origin with 3rd party scripts disabled by default. That seems to get
rid of the vast majority of annoyances.

